
Coronavirus has an Achilles heel, and we can exploit it - Kaibeezy
https://i.stuff.co.nz/national/health/coronavirus/120368742/coronavirus-has-an-achilles-heel-and-we-can-exploit-it
======
Kaibeezy
_Its Achilles heel appears to be an exquisite sensitivity to rapid case
contact management, even after it has established large outbreaks ..._

 _Influenza pandemic plans use rapid case contact management early, and move
to case diagnosis and management only (abandoning contact tracing and
isolation) soon after community transmission of the virus has been
established. Evidence from Asia, and the particular properties of Covid-19
suggest that this would be disastrous for New Zealand ..._

 _What is required ... is an urgent large expansion of our case contact
management workforce._

